# Dianabol cycle guide



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I found this I thought it was a good guide

One of the most popular oral steroids available, Dianabol (also referred to commonly as "Dbol", or "Diana") has stood the test of times and remained by far one of the most popular and effective anabolic steroids used by bodybuilders on every level of the experience spectrum. Dianabol is the name given by the Ciba brand for the substance Methandrostenolone. Dianabol is no longer produced by pharmaceutical companies but is widely available by many underground labs, producing 5mg, 10mg and 50mg tablets typically. Why is Dianabol so popular? This is mainly down to a few important factors; it is an oral steroid so it is very appealing to inexperienced steroids users who do not want to use injectable compounds, it is widely available, it is very cheap compared to other anabolic steroids, and most importantly - it is very effective at causing rapid gains in muscle and strength gains. Due to its massive popularity we thought it would be great to have an article that will aid anybody that wishes to embark on a Dianabol cycle.

How to take Dianabol

Although Dianabol is available in an injectable format, it is most commonly used as an oral steroid in the form of a small tablet. Dianabol has a relatively short half life which means for a user to retain a stable blood concentration level they are best taking the daily dosage split over the course of the day. Splitting the dose of Dianabol is usually easy due to the dosage of tablets available, and it would appear beneficial to consume the dose around the time you have a meal to minimise any possible stomach upsets.

There is another school of thought which you may hear in other articles about Dianabol and on bodybuilding forums, which is to consume the full daily of dose pre workout. This method is said to have the benefit of greater drug uptake, and greater performance in the gym due to the peak in blood concentration achieved during the workout. This method sounds appealing, but we must also remember that this administration regime will cause a greater strain on the liver. This method is still used by many experienced Dianabol users however, mainly using the drug as a pre workout anabolic. For most users it would be wiser to split the dosage, however.

Dosages of a Dianabol cycle

The common dose for Dianabol is 30-50mg each day, with a cycle that would usually last between 4 and 6 weeks. 30-40mg would be an effective dose for a person that is new to Dianabol, resulting in great gains in muscle mass and strength, whilst restricting possible side effects. More experience users may wish to take a slightly higher dosage, although like most other compounds, there is a dosage level where the muscle and strength gains plateau off and the side effects heighten, resulting in a point in which it is not worth increasing the dosage. Most experienced users will rarely take a dosage over 70-80mg per day.

Experienced users may wish to stack Dianabol with other steroids that are typically used for mass cycles. Testosterone Enanthate and Deca-Durabolin, for example, with a diet high in calories and much needed nutrients for growth. Many novices start off with Dianabol as a stand alone for their first anabolic steroid cycle, however. Dianabol, a steroid that can bring about great gains in muscle mass, whilst being a widely available oral steroid, is much welcomed by the inexperienced and needle shy user.

Side effects from Dianabol

Dianabol is hepatotoxic, which means potentially harmful to the liver. Being 17 alpha-alkylated results in a much greater bioactive substance, but we must limit the dose and duration of the use of Dianabol to not cause any long term damage to the liver. This must also be kept in mind when consuming or administering any other substance that can also result on liver strain, such as Alcohol or other hepatotoxic substances.

Androgenic side effects are very possible when undertaking a Dianabol cycle, so acne and oily skin, aggressiveness and possible male pattern baldness (MPB). Androgenic side effects often depend on the user, and how prone they are to each of the side effects. If you are particularly prone to acne it would be unwise to not expect Dianabol to have the potential to cause an outbreak, for example.

Oestrogen related side effects are also possible on Dianabol, so having an anti-aromatase and anti-oestrogen would be wise incase Gynecomastia becomes apparent during the cycle. Gynecomastia is the formation of breast tissue, and is often first observed as itchy and sore nipples in its early stages.

The retention of water is a much observed characteristic of Dianabol use, with much weight gain in the initial weeks down to the water retention. This can cause a very bloated look, with users appearing puffy, especially around the neck and face resulting in a "moon face". The water retention can aid strength gains whilst on cycle by lubricating the joints somewhat, but users can expect to loose any of this water weight once the Dianabol is ceased.

What supplements to take with Dianabol

Milk Thistle, Liv-52 and ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) are often taken with oral 17-aa steroids to aid with liver protection. There are other "off-the-shelf" products available that offer a range of substances that can aid with liver protection whilst on cycle, so searching online supplement suppliers may provide some fruitful results.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I know it's a bit long sorry but good for newbies


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good read mate!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Good post Steven!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

If you look its out there


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Bump this as it good for dbol users


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Nice1 SB good info there m8, just one thing when using it as a kick start do you start it the same day as my test E??


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not a expert on this at any means. But reading a few bits out other forums on here. You can take it on same day. And for the test e takes about 4 weeks to kick in . And remember not to take your dbol for no longer than your 4 weeks hope this helps you out enjoy your cycle and eat clean  and get the water down you as well


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

how much Nolva would you suggest during cycle is gyno symptoms appear and what dosage after?

Thanks


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Dbol is prob my favourite steroid, love the pumps, the strength, the buzz and the quick size that goes on. Downside I think I've narrowed it down as the cause of my steroid induced acne so may not be able to use it anymore. Gutted!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Chelski said:


> how much Nolva would you suggest during cycle is gyno symptoms appear and what dosage after?
> 
> Thanks


I would use anastrozole (adex) over nolva mate. At .5mg e3d


----------



## woodsyy (Nov 12, 2011)

can you tell me of a good uk steroid website?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

woodsyy said:


> can you tell me of a good uk steroid website?


Don't ask for a source or you will get banned mate


----------



## woodsyy (Nov 12, 2011)

do you know a source? you could email< pretty desperate as theres a lot of rip off sites>


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

sorry mate cant do this you have to find out for your self good luck


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Good read


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice work right their!

*sticky*?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Dbol on it's own? Really? =O


----------



## komodo (Apr 3, 2012)

Dose Dbol have some sort of sell by date? I got some around two years ago but never used them, still in cabinet. Should I just throw them out?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

woodsyy said:


> do you know a source? you could email< pretty desperate as theres a lot of rip off sites>


 :lol:  :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

BONE said:


> Why not?


your using the dbol to kick start your test cycle people have done it longer but to your own prefrance as dbol toxic as well 4 weeks at 50mg ed a good kick start to any cycle


----------



## Darrellnolan (Apr 11, 2012)

hello i want to start taking dbol 40mg a day, im 6ft and 68 kg, im REALY not a needle man can u tell me what i can take so i dont lose it all after, iv got nova and milk thistle can u help


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Darrellnolan said:


> hello i want to start taking dbol 40mg a day, im 6ft and 68 kg, im REALY not a needle man can u tell me what i can take so i dont lose it all after, iv got nova and milk thistle can u help


Thing is mate you will lose most of it but for first time 40mg a day ok how long you planing on doing it I would do it for 6 weeks for start and have some nova in hand and I would take nova for pct drink plenty of water as well mate and eat clean


----------



## Darrellnolan (Apr 11, 2012)

Yh I was planning on 6 weeks on 6 weeks off, but I don't want to lose it all because it will be all for nothing, is ther any thing else u could recommend that I could take with it so I can keep my gains? Do I need to take nova between every course or just when I come off for good? And how much should I take and for how long? Thanks again


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

I dont bother with gear, tried dbol twice and got good strength gains and a bit size but would rather spend my coin on more protein rich foods. If people are wanting a cycle, Ive seen cracking results when a friend tried parabolan and sust, wow!


----------



## tunafish (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone tell me whether you have to have a hcg injection at the end of a cycle when should you start taking clomad what's the longest you should stay on for


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

tunafish said:


> Anyone tell me whether you have to have a hcg injection at the end of a cycle when should you start taking clomad what's the longest you should stay on for


for Dbol only i would only take Nova PCT 20/20/20/20 all depends on how your body reacts to it or any signs of gyno

to get your nuts back to normal size take clomad 50/50/50/50 but i feel a little depressed a bit with clomad

or your choice is nova 20/20/20/20 and clomad if your worried about your ninja nuts and fill them up

have them both in hand any way


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i want to go on Tbol, but this helps me and all other newbies just wanting to read up in general.

Dinger you're the F*cking Man!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

bump i do this every couple of month or sore to help you newbies


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dinger said:


> for Dbol only i would only take Nova PCT 20/20/20/20 all depends on how your body reacts to it or any signs of gyno
> 
> to get your nuts back to normal size take clomad 50/50/50/50 but i feel a little depressed a bit with clomad
> 
> ...


Dbol pct?

Not that ones really needed but most people know Clomid and Nolva work better together rather then running alone, feel depressed get some prov...


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

my bollox shrunk on week 4 of my dbol cycle.did another 3 weeks then took 20mg tamoxifen for 30 days.thats all.sorted everything out


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

just in case you have a gyno reaction to it mate as i said to take both together or single nolva yes they work good together its a bit ott i think to use both but just in case of gyno i was thinking about


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dinger said:


> just in case you have a gyno reaction to it mate as i said to take both together or single nolva yes they work good together its a bit ott i think to use both but just in case of gyno i was thinking about


Personally I'd just run it during cycle...

Good advice though mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Personally I'd just run it during cycle...
> 
> Good advice though mate


yes true mate i did hear some one speaking about gyno rebound after cycles that's how i would like newbies to do pct after cycle just incase


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dinger said:


> I'm not a expert on this at any means. But reading a few bits out other forums on here. You can take it on same day. And for the test e takes about 4 weeks to kick in . And remember not to take your dbol for no longer than your 4 weeks hope this helps you out enjoy your cycle and eat clean  and get the water down you as well


Its probably not a good idea to cut 'n paste from american sites.

1. In regards to half life, its 4 hours. If you wanted the effect of 40mg of dbol, you'd need to take 40mg at 8am, then at 12pm you'd need to take another 20mg (as the first dose drops to 20mg after 4 hours); then at 4pm, you'd need to take 10mg, then at 8pm 25mg.. it takes some calculation to get stable levels with short acting orals- with winny you can take it every 8 hours, so its easier.

In regards to cycle length 6 weeks on orals is to short; you need a minimum of 12 weeks, and owing to the fact you have (on Dbol) a 4hour period where you miss a dose, when sleeping, you miss growth opportunity. to make up for this medically orals are prescribed for 20-30 weeks at at time; see this anadrol study:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8785183

also when it comes to liver toxicity, the risk is greatly exagerated. See:

http://www.medibolics.com/comment2.htm

Also, c-17 oral anabolics where trialled to REPAIR the DAMAGED livers of ALCOHOLICS:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12535450

ok it didnt repair the livers, but it didnt harm them either!!



Chelski said:


> how much Nolva would you suggest during cycle is gyno symptoms appear and what dosage after?
> 
> Thanks


20mg/day, however Nolvadex REDUCES IGF-1:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11299809

so Arimidex (anastrozole) is better as it reduces water retention, and also INCREASES IGF-1:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11983488



Sk1nny said:


> I would use anastrozole (adex) over nolva mate. At .5mg e3d


0.5mg ED as a minimum. it has a 48 hour half life, so you never get enough serum level if taken e3d.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok fair point like I said it was a good read

sorry you didn't approve of it Ausbuilt

but you posting america links not the same as me cut & paste


----------



## sam riley (Jul 30, 2012)

i am 22 and have bean lifting for fore years and bulking the hole time im cutting until 01/01/2013 but then im going to go on a bulk with a Dianabol cycle as recommended by this article what pct do you recommend to combat the side effects of this cycle and when and how much should i take and will they slow down the gains i would get from the dianabol


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

sam riley said:


> i am 22 and have bean lifting for fore years and bulking the hole time im cutting until 01/01/2013 but then im going to go on a bulk with a Dianabol cycle as recommended by this article what pct do you recommend to combat the side effects of this cycle and when and how much should i take and will they slow down the gains i would get from the dianabol


read the whole thread mate.the answers already here


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ausbuilt got there first 

Anyways yes orals for 4 weeks won't damage you and should be run longer than 4 weeks to build more muscle mass

If if takes YOU (person dependant)a week to kick in your only gaining for a few weeks

And how will you lose all of your gains? You will only lose water

Don't be giving out advice copying and pasting when your giving it wrong information


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> Ausbuilt got there first
> 
> Anyways yes orals for 4 weeks won't damage you and should be run longer than 4 weeks to build more muscle mass
> 
> ...


so your point is what Ausbuit said 27 days ago, I was saying it was Dbol for 4 weeks for kick Start for a test cycle. why would you want to run it longer if the test kicks in after about 4 weeks ?


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

interesting read, I am considering an oral only cycle due to not being able to take needles etc on the oil rigs with me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

lambrettalad said:


> interesting read, I am considering an oral only cycle due to not being able to take needles etc on the oil rigs with me.


i work offshore mate i have done a few cycles dbol for 6 weeks 50mg a day tbol and var 100mg a day for 8 weeks like every one else says felt like ****e on tbol and Var after a few weeks used provin felt better you could take them offshore with you i would get friendly with the medics on the rigs. ask him what's steroids are banned offshore i know on vessels dbol tbol and var were ok i was getting the medic to take blood pressure and all that wile on dbol. i don't think your company would test you as a steroid test once you say offshore its double the price 3k or 4k so they will not do that. inj are diff we can take them on vessels but have to keep hush about it not sure if you could do that going on the rigs maybe in africa yes but not north sea or uk waters or Norway watch some place taking in orals as well like Norway you could get [email protected] and remember if your caught with it offshore that's your job lost


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> Ausbuilt got there first
> 
> Anyways yes orals for 4 weeks won't damage you and should be run longer than 4 weeks to build more muscle mass
> 
> ...





Dinger said:


> so your point is what Ausbuit said 27 days ago, I was saying it was Dbol for 4 weeks for kick Start for a test cycle. why would you want to run it longer if the test kicks in after about 4 weeks ?


Ok Ill accept I didnt read the part about using it for a kickstart but apart from that you copied and pasted something that is actually wrong

As said earlier dbol isnt as liver toxic as you make it out to be

Secondly how would you lose all your gains? you wont you will only lose water

Thanks for the neg you got one back and in future read the full of my coment before trying to pick out one part and take the high ground and try actually wriging or reading something over before you embarass yourself in the future before "trying to help you newbies"


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

managed to get hold of some cyber labs dianabol... 100 15mg tablets.

Never juiced before and not really fancyed it but got them as they were cheap.

I was thinking about doing a 50 day cycle @ 30mg ED and controlling the water with diet and lots of water.

already got the nolva and clomid on order, but do you guys this this would be a cycle worth doing? I know most will say test as a base allways and youll loose all your gains with oral only but Ive got them now...

cheers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> Ok Ill accept I didnt read the part about using it for a kickstart but apart from that you copied and pasted something that is actually wrong
> 
> As said earlier dbol isnt as liver toxic as you make it out to be
> 
> ...


fair play


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> Ok Ill accept I didnt read the part about using it for a kickstart but apart from that you copied and pasted something that is actually wrong
> 
> As said earlier dbol isnt as liver toxic as you make it out to be
> 
> ...


WTF is Wriging ? Are you Angry Bro as i said if you advise some one to go in and do a long cycle as a newbies i think is a bit wrong testing it to 4 to 6 weeks as said on that i cant see what's wrong a lot of people has said good read and good info but you just have to be a [email protected]

so Neg me all you want i don't give a f'ck what you think


----------



## Wannabie (May 24, 2012)

A good read thank you 

I've just started my first cycle of dbol of 40mg for the first week then I'll up to 50mg for the next five weeks, daily milk thistle and quite an amount of water

I have tamoxifen on pack up as well and got my diet to how I want it, after reading this forum I'm thinking I need to up it further


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

defo a good artice for any 1 new to the scene, i could of done with reading that while back lol


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

if you run dbol as a stand alone given its toxicity how long would you run this for?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Chelski said:


> if you run dbol as a stand alone given its toxicity how long would you run this for?


its not more toxic than any other oral, and like any oral, there is no point in running for less than 12 weeks. The body doesnt change instantly...


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> its not more toxic than any other oral, and like any oral, there is no point in running for less than 12 weeks. The body doesnt change instantly...


so you would recomend dbol for 12 weeks along with adex 0.5mg EOD then normal nolva pct 20mg ED ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Daggaz said:


> so you would recomend dbol for 12 weeks along with adex 0.5mg EOD then normal nolva pct 20mg ED ?


yes, 12 weeks, with arimidex for both gyno prevention and bloat reduction.

PCT wise, I've always recommended both clomid and arimidex (nolva is waaaay old school, and not as good).

something like:

week1: 100mg clomid ED, 1mg arimidex ED

weeks2: 100mg clomid ED, 1mg armidex EOD

week 3: 50mg clomid ED, 1mg arimidex EOD

week 4: 50mg clomid EOD, 20mg nolvadex ED (to prevent rebound gyno).


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> I would use anastrozole (adex) over nolva mate. At .5mg e3d


cheers be e3d is that every 3 days?


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

any one know why the big price difference between brit dragon and pro chem?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Wannabie said:


> A good read thank you
> 
> I've just started my first cycle of dbol of 40mg for the first week then I'll up to 50mg for the next five weeks, daily milk thistle and quite an amount of water
> 
> I have tamoxifen on pack up as well and got my diet to how I want it, after reading this forum I'm thinking I need to up it further


How's this going fella?


----------



## midlands_gymfreak (May 14, 2011)

Useful read for use newbies


----------

